# Northern Ireland Postcodes List.



## mickdoyle (2 Nov 2011)

I'm looking for an accurate list of postcodes for all of Northern Ireland. For example I understand that BT1 and BT2 are for Belfast. Does anyone have a reliable, accurate list or can point me to one? 

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## mercman (2 Nov 2011)

This might help. http://www.freemaptools.com/download-uk-postcode-lat-lng.htm


----------



## Woodie (2 Nov 2011)

Have you tried the Royal Mail website?   I know that you can reverse trace addresses to postcode but not 100% sure if they have a list of postcode locations.  Most likely they do.


----------



## pudds (2 Nov 2011)

A lot here.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BT_postcode_area


----------



## hfp (4 Nov 2011)

try here



Just remember that the BT part of the postcode is not the full postcode, it will either be BTX XYY, or BTXX XYY where X is a number, and Y is a letter.  Each full postcode only covers a small number of properties, mine for example covers 24 houses, a small cul-de-sac of terraces.

It may be a bit more time consuming than you wanted though, as you have to click into each separately to find the name of the area, and it narrows them down further than just the first BT section


----------

